# Lead paint tester



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Where is a good resource for lead paint testers? 

And... what brand would be reliable?


----------



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Where is a good resource for lead paint testers?
> 
> And... what brand would be reliable?


LeadCheck Pro test swabs are what Certified Renovators can use.


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

Dean CRCNA said:


> LeadCheck Pro test swabs are what Certified Renovators can use.


Used one the other day it worked great!!!


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Where is a good resource for lead paint testers?
> 
> And... what brand would be reliable?


Miller Paint has them if SW doesn't


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Sherwin will order them if you ask. Dean is right, CR's can only use these. There are other types available, but this is the only one that has the confirmation card in it and is approved by the EPA, although that will likely change in September.

You can also test using a Certified Dust Sampling Technician, they can send a sample to a lab.

Or a Lead Inspector can do an XRF test.

Not sure if you meant tests as in kits or testers as in someone to test.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

http://www.jondon.com/catalog/default.php?cPath=1201
These are certified by EPA. Like chris said,you have to use the ones that come with a confirmation card.You can get the same thing from HD but no confirmation card.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

RCP said:


> Not sure if you meant tests as in kits or testers as in someone to test.


Interesting that I did not catch my own lack of being specific... lol... I live with a literalist, and have been well trained (the hard way) about saying what I mean or at least clarifying what was meant... haha. Good catch!

I was referring to test kits. :thumbsup:


----------

